# What is your opinion on an amniocentesis?



## rasheedfl1

I am 37 years old and 12 weeks pregnant with my 5th child, 4 from a previous marriage. My current hubby is 32 and this is his 1st child. I am seeing a high-risk specialist, because I have rheumatoid arthritis, hypothyroidism, and my age. My specialist is requesting an amniocentesis, I am confused. The doctor also told me there is a chance of miscarriage. I do not know if the amniocentesis will change anything  we are hoping for a healthy baby, but will take whatever GOD gives us. :thumbup:

I was okay with it, until he told me the procedure can trigger a miscarriage.


----------



## Moti

Did he say why he wants you to have the amnio in the first place?

I never had one in my first pregnancy although we were classified as high-risk for Downs. For us, it wasn't worth the miscarriage risk to find out for sure. Like you, we wouldn't have changed our plan.

With this pregnancy it's very possible I will be having one but not until 37 weeks or so....that will be to determine lung development since I will be induced 3 weeks early.


----------



## rasheedfl1

Thanks Moti for responding - yes he did say he wanted me to have the amnio, only because of my age. He told me between 14-24 weeks to check for the health of the fetus.


----------



## Surreygal

Hello, I am also 37 and this is my first pregnancy. I am also considered high risk generally as have a bowel disease and a high BMI. I am a bit confused as to why you have been asked to have the amnio. Have you been found high risk for Downs?

I decided not to be tested for Downs as figured at my age I would probably come out as high risk and I personally would never have amnio unless totally necessary because it's an invasive procedure and runs a chance of miscarriage. I wouldn't terminate a Downs baby anyway so it is not relevant to me at this stage. But I do understand why other people would have it.

If you don't want it tell your doc, afterall it's your body, your baby and your choice. Surely they can do extra scans instead to check baby's development, as I am having lots of extra scans.

Wishing you much happiness and joy with your pregnancy and baby when it arrives. xx


----------



## sun

I find it odd that they want to do an amnio based on age alone. I would think there is a higher chance of m/c from the amnio than from risks associated with being 37.


----------



## maybethisit

It's your choice - they shouldn't be 'requesting' one for you - it's not an easy decision to make and it should be yours and yours only, not the specialist's. We decided against testing because we didn't want to run the risk of miscarriage associated with an amnio - I gather these days it's not quite so high as techniques have improved, but we just weren't prepared for any risk to the baby. Lots of people feel differently though - if I were you I'd do some research and then see how you feel? If you wouldn't terminate in any case but just want to know to be prepared if there is anything wrong, then they can tell quite a lot from the 20 week scan - if there are no soft markers for anything at that point, then the risk goes down quite a lot for things like Down's and spinabifida... Good luck (I am 40 by the way - we also declined the nuchal fold and blood test as couldn't see the point in being scared to death by a high result due to age, then not wanting to have the amnio to find out) x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I was 39 with the last one and 42 with this one. There is no way I would have an invasive test done. The midwife was approving of my decision not to go with this one (only had a doctor last time.) You will have to decide what is best for you but a doctor should never be requesting one without your approval.


----------



## Caezzybe

I can't understand why an amnio has been suggested as a routine thing because of your age? Where country do you live in? I know I've never heard of this sort of thing in UK hospitals before unless there was a chromosomal problem in a previous pregnancy.

Personally I wouldn't have amnio, despite me having a child with Down's Syndrome already. I refused point blank when the midwife suggested it and just went with the combined nuchal fold/blood screen testing. I'm 42 and my result this time came back as 1 in 750. As far as I am aware, the miscarriage risk of invasive testing (CVS or amnio) is somewhere between 1% and 2% so 1 in 100 to 1 in 200 risk.

If I were you, I would definitely ask my consultant why amnio has been suggested.


----------



## knitbit

There are other reasons besides genetic testing to do amnio. I'd just find out what they hope to learn and make sure you have someone very experienced do the procedure if you agree.


----------



## vintage67

With my first pregnancy at 36, we had a high risk Down's result; 1 in 23 but still opted not to have an amnio. We felt it was too risky. I am 43 and pregnant now, and I still don't want one. It's a very personal decision not to be taken lightly. There is a risk of miscarriage and you have to ask yourself what you are prepared or not prepared to do if they do find a problem.


----------



## bbforme

I was told by my doc that all women over the age of 35 should be offered an amnio (due to age risk), but by no means does she ever "recommend" one. I was told she can only "offer" the procedure as it an elective procedure and the choice of the patient. 

As far as stats - my doc said that odds of miscarriage and/or complications are around 1 in 400 for the hospital which we were using. With that said, I did ask what my other options would be for checking on baby in a non-invasive manner. 

I went with having level II ultrasounds throughout my 2nd tri to monitor baby's growth and health and declined the amnio. I know there is no 100% with the u/s, but DH and I decided this was the best choice for us. 

Be sure to talk to your doctor and arm yourself with as much information and you can. Be sure ALL your questions are answered, and by all means, don't get bullied into having an amnio, especially because you're scared. 

Once you feel satisfied you have all the facts, I'm sure you'll find your decision to have the amnio is far easier to make for your and your baby. Good luck!


----------



## rasheedfl1

Thanks ladies for the response. My specialist is only basing it off my age - now I will be 38 in a couple months. But I still found that odd, requesting an amnio before further testing. I talked to my hubby and we opt not to do the amnio or the testing. Nothing is going to change, we will love and accept the baby no matter what. Thanks for the responses.


----------

